# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Aσύρματη δικτύωση για το διεθνές αεροδρόμιο

## dti

_Υπηρεσίες ασύρματης πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο προσφέρει από σήμερα στους ταξιδιώτες το «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος»_

*Πηγή: Οικονομικός Ταχυδρόμος
ΑΝΝΑ ΡΑΦΙΑ*

Σε πληροφοριακό κόμβο που θα παρέχει προηγμένες ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες στους ταξιδιώτες μετατρέπεται σύντομα το αεροδρόμιο «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος».
Συγκεκριμένα, από τις 25 Νοεμβρίου τίθεται σε λειτουργία η υπηρεσία ασύρματης πρόσβασης στο Internet, γνωστή ως WIZ (Wireless Internet Zone). Το πρόγραμμα κατά τους δυόμισι πρώτους μήνες θα διατίθεται δωρεάν στους επιβάτες και επισκέπτες, ενώ σύντομα θα επεκταθεί και στους επιχειρησιακούς χρήστες του αεροδρομίου, έτσι ώστε οι επιβάτες που θα αποκτούν κάρτα πρόσβασης από τους χώρους του, θα μπορούν να τη χρησιμοποιούν και αλλού, όπως σε ξενοδοχεία, συνεδριακούς χώρους, εμπορικά κέντρα κτλ..

Η τεχνολογία Wi-fi, όπως είναι γνωστή διεθνώς, επιτρέπει στους χρήστες την εύκολη πρόσβαση στο Διαδίκτυο: να διαβάσουν τα μηνύματα του ηλεκτρονικού τους ταχυδρομείου ή να μπούν στο δίκτυο της επιχείρησής τους με υψηλές ταχύτητες οποιαδήποτε στιγμή και από πολλά σημεία του πλανήτη, όπως ξενοδοχεία, εστιατόρια, cafes, εκθεσιακούς χώρους, ακόμη και πολυκατοικίες. Σήμερα η Wi-Fi είναι μια ανερχόμενη αγορά με πολύ μεγάλους ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης εφόσον όλοι οι αναλυτές προβλέπουν επικερδή πορεία για όλους τους κλάδους της. Ηδη, το 10% των 30 εκατομμυρίων φορητών υπολογιστών που πουλήθηκαν το 2001 έχουν ενσωματωμένη την τεχνολογία αυτή (πηγή: Forbes, Μάρτιος 2002), ενώ οι wireless Service Providers (WSP) προσδοκούν αστρονομικά έσοδα της τάξεως του ενός δις. δολαρίων το 2005.

Κύριοι χρήστες της τεχνολογίας αυτής παραμένουν τα στελέχη επιχειρήσεων που ταξιδεύουν συχνά και επικεντρώνουν το ενδιαφέρον τους στην ύπαρξη άμεσης και ταχύτατης πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο, όπως επίσης στην εταιρική αλληλογραφία τους. Σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις της εταιρείας Cisco Systems, ο αριθμός των επιχειρηματιών που ταξιδεύουν αγγίζει τα 45 εκατομμύρια και εκείνος των επιχειρηματικών ταξιδιών τα 280 εκατομμύρια, ετησίως. Το 50% των παραπάνω επιχειρηματιών έχει ήδη laptop, ενώ μεγάλο ποσοστό μεταβάλλει την επιλογή του ξενοδοχείου παραμονής ανάλογα με την ύπαρξη γρήγορης πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο. Ο μέσος χρόνος χρήσης τη φορά δεν ξεπερνάει τα 30 λεπτά και επαναλαμβάνεται 2-3 φορές την ημέρα. Ουσιαστικά, η εγαρμογή αυτή μετατρέπει τον χρόνο αναμονής ή καθυστέρησης σε χρόνο παραγωγικής δραστηριότητας για τους χρήστες (e-mail, audio ή video conference κτλ.).
Σύμφωνα με τον επικεφαλής Ανάπτυξης Υπηρεσιών Πληροφορικής και Τηλεπικοινωνιών του αεροδρομίου κ. Σπ. Λούντζη και τον τεχνικό υπεύθυνο του έργου κ. Μ. Σεντρή, η τεχνολογία οδηγεί τους χρήστες στην κάλυψη νέων αναγκών και την αγορά στη δημιουργία νέων καταναλωτικών προϊόντων, όπως π.χ. χάρτης με τις επιχειρήσεις της περιοχής που βρίσκεται ο επιχειρηματίας.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Περισσότερα σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό θα βρείτε στη σελίδα 50 του τεύχους του Οικονομικού Ταχυδρόμου 23-11-2002.

----------


## dti

Καθώς το σύστημα λειτουργεί ήδη, πειραματικά, μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο μια επίσκεψη στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος για δοκιμές !  ::  
Οπως πληροφορήθηκα από τους υπεύθυνους του συστήματος, η διαδικασία πρόσβασης είναι απλούστατη:

Ανοίγουμε τον browser και αυτόματα μας παρουσιάζεται η σελίδα του login στο σύστημα. 

UserName : WIZ
Password: (κενό, τίποτε δηλαδή)

Η πρόσβαση είναι απεριόριστη και δωρεάν μέχρι το Φεβρουάριο του 2003.
Μένει να το διαπιστώσουμε στην πράξη!  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Isws kai na exw pithanotites gia syndesi afou blepw ksekathara to aerodromio...ti lete?

----------


## ggeorgan

Τό 'κανε το θαύμα της η Αγία Αικατερίνα, μεγάλη η χάρη της, ανήμερα την εορτή της μπαίνει επίσημα hotspot στην Ελλάδα !
Όσοι από μας περνούν από το αεροδρόμιο, ας επιχειρήσουν καμμιά δοκιμή μήπως και πεισθούν οι (αν)αρμόδιοι ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και ζήτηση. Άντε γιατί θαύματα γίνονται μόνον άπαξ. Μετά θέλει δουλειά ...

ΥΓ Το ωραίο θα ήταν να έπαιζε και στους χώρους του τελωνείου, όπου πάει κανείς πότε, πότε να εκτελωνίσει υλικά wireless. Βέβαια, σε κανονική χώρα ο χώρος του τελωνείου θα είχε ήδη W-Fi για τα περονοφόρα ανυψωτικά, αλλά εδώ ψάχνουν τα πακέτα (όχι τα IP packets, αυτά με τα υλικά μέσα) με τα χαρτιά στο χέρι !

----------


## stoidis

> Isws kai na exw pithanotites gia syndesi afou blepw ksekathara to aerodromio...ti lete?


Λέω να πας να πάρεις μία 24 dbi κατευθυντική ΤΩΡΑ!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## drf

πάντως παιδιά ξέρω ένα καλό κατάστημα με είδη κάμπιγκ!! Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κάνουμε και μια ομαδική παραγγελία για sleeping-bags !!!  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Isws kai na exw pithanotites gia syndesi afou blepw ksekathara to aerodromio...ti lete?


Μια δοκιμή θα ...δείξει!  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Stoidis se prolaba...exw paraggeilei mia 24 dBi mag grid kai mia ORiNOCO card  :: 

Eimai se anamoni...

----------


## Ad-Hoc

dti prepei na mas erthei o eksoplismos prwta...kai ton perimenw me anypomonisia  ::

----------


## Zapatas

Πραγματικά αυτό που έκαναν στο Αεροδρόμιο είναι η χαρά του ταξιδιώτη downloader!!!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## stoidis

Το μόνο που μένει είναι να δοκιμάσουμε και από κοντά τα όρια της γραμμής  ::

----------


## ytsejaM

> Isws kai na exw pithanotites gia syndesi afou blepw ksekathara to aerodromio...ti lete?


oi kairees den pianoun e3w apo to aerodromio.einai gia sugekrimenous kai periorismenous xorous me mia sigekrimenh endi3h oti o xoros autos prosfereis tis uphresies tou WIZ.ara kalo 8a htan na mas episkeu8ite kai na dokimasete tis uphresies mas  ::

----------


## ekarak

mou fainetai oti diavasa sthn efhmerida peri askhshs etoimothtas ths Astynomias peri tromokratikhs epi8eshs me omhrous klp klp _eidika_ ayto to S/K (no kidding) opote h ekdromoula mas (an telika kanonistei) mporei na einai mia sketh talaipwria...

----------


## Alexandros

Όπως βλέπεται δε γίνεται τα παδιά στο Αεροδρόμιο να ασχολούνται με Wireless και να μη βλέπουν το AWMN Site, όπως και το αντίστροφο, δε γίνεται το AWMN να μην είναι από τα πρώτα Sites που δημοσίευσαν την είδηση του πρώτου Wireless Hotspot στην Ελλάδα  ::  

Σε σχέση με την άσκηση, θα διαφωνήσω, είναι μιας πρώτης τάξεως ευκαιρία να αποκτήσει κανείς αναίμακτα την εμπειρία του ομήρου  ::  ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα δινόταν η δυνατότητα δοκιμής της τεχνολογίας 802.11b σε καταστάσεις κρίσης (Internet Chat με δημοσιογράφο του CNN για ζωντανή περιγραφή από μέσα, και αν η σύνδεση το επιτρέπει μια Web Camera τσέπης μπορεί να δώσει την ευκαιρία σε ανήσυχα σκηνοθετικά πνεύματα να γίνουν παγκοσμίως γνωστά  ::  ) ).

Φιλικά (και ώρα για ύπνο)

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από signal
> 
> Isws kai na exw pithanotites gia syndesi afou blepw ksekathara to aerodromio...ti lete?
> 
> 
> oi kairees den pianoun e3w apo to aerodromio.einai gia sugekrimenous kai periorismenous xorous me mia sigekrimenh endi3h oti o xoros autos prosfereis tis uphresies tou WIZ.ara kalo 8a htan na mas episkeu8ite kai na dokimasete tis uphresies mas


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ που τιμάτε το forum μας με την παρουσία σας και επικρουτούμε την προσπάθεια σας να κάνετε το El Venizelos αεροδρόμιο ευρωπαικών προδιαγραφών (σημαντική κουβέντα από εμένα που το θάβω καθημερινά).

Με το παρών μύνημα ζητώ από όλους τους χρήστες που θα πάνε στο αεροδρόμια για να δοκιμάσουν τα μηχανηματά τους (των χρηστών και του αεροδρομίου) να γράψουν δύο λόγια μετά εδώ ο καθένας τους, αναφέροντας εντυπώσεις, προβλήματα, προτάσεις για βελτίωση (πλήν του να βγάλουν μια 24αρα προς τον signal), έτσι ώστε να ανταποδώσουμε έστω με αυτόν τον ελάχιστο τρόπο την φιλοξενία που μας προσφέρει.

Εγώ πάντως καθότι αυτό το weekend θα είμαι busy (εάν θα είμαι ελεύθερος την κυριακή θα το ξέρω το Σάββατο τα μεσάνυχτα, οπότε αν μπορώ για κυριακή, stay tuned !!) οπότε θα πάω το άλλο weekend, το βαβαβούμ μου χωράει άλλους 4 (αδύνατους, όχι σαν και μένα) και όσοι καλοί θέλουν ας μου το πούν.

Καλό θα είναι να δοκιμάσουμε και με διαφορετικό εξοπλισμό (dlink, cisco, orinoco, senao, 3com, nokia, compaq) και λειτουργικά (win2000, XP, 98, Me, Mpeeee, Linux, Mac etc). 

Άντε να το χαρούμε και αυτό  ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

ytsejaM xairomai eilikrina gia tis ypiresies sas...apla nomiza (opws kai oloi oi alloi pisteyw),oti tha htan pio Open to project...ennoeitai oti tha domimasw tote tis ypiresies sas apo konta  ::

----------


## gdeme

opa,takseideyw syxna,k mexri to telos dekembriou tha brethw toulaxiston 3 fores sto EL.BEL.lete na paw na parw mia kartoula?
Tha mou pei kapoios pou kserei ligo times gia aytes tis orinoco?(etsi legeontai?) k pls tin diafora tis silver apo tin gold?(se apla logia)

tha imoun ypoxreos

----------


## gdeme

paratirisi:balte ena edit.ithela na kanw edit k anagkazomai na kanw deytero post.

Exoun diafores oi times stin ellada twn kartwn aytwn apo tou ekswterikou,k an nai,poso.k kati gia to telos,prolabainw kamia apo tis omadikes paraggelies,k an nai,poso tha mou erthei i kartoula k to pio symantiko ,POTE?

thnx k sorry an egina kourastikos

----------


## zlimvos

Και απο http://www.smartpress.gr/weekly/ κατι παραπανω οσων αφορα τις τεχνικες λεπτομερειες:

Πιλοτικό WLAN δίκτυο στο "Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος"
Πιλοτικό WLAN δίκτυο έχει τεθεί σε λειτουργία από τις 14 Νοεμβρίου στον Διεθνή Αερολιμένα Αθηνών "Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος", προκειμένου να παρέχει στους επιβάτες υπηρεσίες ασύρματης πρόσβασης στο Internet. H υπηρεσία που παρέχεται, με την ονομασία WIZ (Wireless Internet Zone) βασίζεται στην τεχνολογία Wi-Fi (802.11b), σε εξοπλισμό της Cisco Systems και αναπτύχθηκε από τη Διεύθυνση Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων του ΔΑΑ, η οποία έχει και το Project Management. Για την ανάπτυξη της αξιοποιήθηκε το Backbone δίκτυο του Αεροδρομίου, χωρητικότητας 3 Gigabit. H δωρεάν πιλοτική εφαρμογή της υπηρεσίας WIZ θα διαρκέσει έως τα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου, ενώ στόχος είναι να παρέχεται ασύρματη πρόσβαση στο Internet σε 6 Wi-Fi hot-spots του Αεροδρομίου (Business Center, Flight Time Cafe, Blue Island Cafe, Olive Tree Restaurant, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της αίθουσας ελέγχου εισιτηρίων και τις πύλες αναχώρησης), καλύπτοντας ουσιαστικά την πλειονότητα των χώρων Αφίξεων και Αναχωρήσεων του επιβατικού κοινού. Από τα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου η υπηρεσία WIZ θα παρέχεται με προπληρωμένη κάρτα (scratch card) ή και μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας με προαγορά χρόνου. Με την παροχή της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας, το ΔΑΑ επιχειρεί να προσφέρει ένα "επιχειρηματικό εργαλείο" στους επισκέπτες του, ενόψει και των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων του 2004.

Rgrds

----------


## dti

Σχετική αναφορά για το θέμα και στην πρώτη σελίδα του SydneyWireless!

----------

